# sainsburys extra deep bookcase for £19.99



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

would make a great triple stack !
Sainsbury's Extra Deep Small Bookcase Maple - Shelving - Storage & shelving - Home & garden - Sainsbury’s


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:gasp: legend!


----------



## jasmine_girlie (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok im gonna sound dumb here but how would you turn it into a stack? Is it just a case of setting up the lights and fitting the glass doors? Sorry to be a pain just I am interested in doing something like that soon.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i work there, id even get discount LOL


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok im gona sound stupid now! What are the dimentions in? inches/centimeters? :blush:

But you could turn that into a stack within a couple hours all ready to go! EASY-PEASY!!!! :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

jasmine_girlie said:


> Ok im gonna sound dumb here but how would you turn it into a stack? Is it just a case of setting up the lights and fitting the glass doors? Sorry to be a pain just I am interested in doing something like that soon.


 vents in the back (perhaps first changing the backing board for something a little more substantual ) runners and glass, you could add plinths to the front to give it a more proffesional finish, but that would take very little work


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Scaley said:


> Ok im gona sound stupid now! What are the dimentions in? inches/centimeters? :blush:
> 
> But you could turn that into a stack within a couple hours all ready to go! EASY-PEASY!!!! :lol2:


 86x68x30 (hxwxd) so just under 3ft x just over 2ft x 1ft, so 3 2x1x1 leo vivs.


----------



## snail1992 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think im going to sainsburys


----------



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

wooowwww people it cost more than 20 quid to get that much wood sooo dont buy would buy this and make a viv:mf_dribble:


----------



## 1ntense (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting it up mate. Im going to order one, maybe 2 to try my first viv conversion.

What would be a rough price for the glass? 

Not sure whether to try adding plinths, any tips if I decide to?

Thanks

Danny


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

definate leo stack this one!

on my wish list now!


----------



## Clare&Dan (Sep 14, 2009)

how much would the glass cost ????


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it 2ft x 1ft wide?

How much did you spend on all the conversion? glass tracking etc..


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

sandfly said:


> Is it 2ft x 1ft wide?
> 
> How much did you spend on all the conversion? glass tracking etc..



Each of the 3 sections are 2ft Wide X 1ft High X 1ft Deep


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

The one at argos, the extra deep bookcase is on sale at £17.49!!!

Buy Beech Small Extra Deep Bookcase. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

*hardboard backs*

Looked into this and again hardboard backs!!!! Come on this doesn't work??

I've been looking at using this and by the time I costed out the glass, runners, vents, silicone and my time come on, it's cheaper to buy a ready made??

Some good builders on this forum and also









JKust don't have the time to fart about. 15 mins to assemble oh yeh!:flrt:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

Clare&Dan said:


> how much would the glass cost ????


would probably be about £10 with runners


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

shiprat said:


> The one at argos, the extra deep bookcase is on sale at £17.49!!!
> 
> Buy Beech Small Extra Deep Bookcase. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


I am looking at getting one of these tomorrow. could anyone point me in the right direction to a comapny that i can buy glass runners and vents from. I have tried B&Q but thats a waste fo time.

Cheers
Shaun


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sandfly said:


> Looked into this and again hardboard backs!!!! Come on this doesn't work??
> 
> I've been looking at using this and by the time I costed out the glass, runners, vents, silicone and my time come on, it's cheaper to buy a ready made??


don't be silly.. it's only really big enough for leos so you don't need anything stronger than a hardboard back.

for something that size using 4mm glass it still won't cost much when you've done everything to it.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

gibzy said:


> I am looking at getting one of these tomorrow. could anyone point me in the right direction to a comapny that i can buy glass runners and vents from. I have tried B&Q but thats a waste fo time.
> 
> Cheers
> Shaun


Alfie99 on here sells the full kits. D I Y Runner Vents and Handles Kits Free post


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

these look like a right bargain idea!! but correct me if i'm wrong, but that Argos one looks a lot smaller than the one in Sainsbugs... **looks at top shelf and questions what cud be kept in there other than a cricket...**:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the shelves are adjustable, plus leo's don't need much height.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

i hope meko doesnt mind but i can add a few tips that may help.

u can cover the insaide surface with sticky back plastic this will waterproof it and make it more durable, the back could be covered too, and seal the joins with aqua sealant


























the pic above is melamine covered in stick back plastic. instead of glass sliding doors u could side hinge some acrylic doors to get full access, maybe add some castor wheels so u can roll it about.

rgds
ed



Meko said:


> the shelves are adjustable, plus leo's don't need much height.


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

i'd agree that it mayy not work out too cheap for some.

I get my glass for free , and i always have other pieces of board available to replace the backs.

given this scenario it does make it a good buy for me.

The argos one measures 


Size (H)91.5, (W)78, (D)29cm.

so thats three 30"x12x12 vivs


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

These would be OK to show off ya babies ya got for sale! Wouldn't use the hardboard back, would soak up water like a spong!!!

*Has anyone seen a BOOKCASE 2'x2'x4'?* :lol2: if so let me know OK :whistling2:


----------



## ObsessedWithSerpents (Sep 2, 2009)

if any1 does a conversion...please make a thread so we can follow how you converted it


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

just found this little peach and thort id share it all with you.

perfect for a triple stack, much better then the one from sainsburys: BARGAIN AT £21.99

Beech Lowe Bookcase from Homebase.co.uk


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

gibzy said:


> I am looking at getting one of these tomorrow. could anyone point me in the right direction to a comapny that i can buy glass runners and vents from. I have tried B&Q but thats a waste fo time.
> 
> Cheers
> Shaun


easily found on ebay :2thumb:


----------

